
Stripe ends support for Bitcoin - secstate
https://stripe.com/blog/ending-bitcoin-support?__s=wgpu9brdntzprcbm8c1e&utm_source=drip&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Support+for+Bitcoin+and+PHP+5.3+ending+soon
======
olympic_coin
Well this is another hit for the BTC, and possibly other decentralized
cryptocurrencies. Perhaps there are some secure, centralized ones?

~~~
TomMarius
I don't think it's a serious hit at all. Once Lightning Network is in full
force, Stripe support for Bitcoin would be almost pointless anyways.

